# First Audax, The Erit Lass 2015 Report - Now What???



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Ok so for those of you who have been following THIS thread the background to this is well versed – for the poor souls who are uninitiated the story goes thus: I decided 6 weeks ago it was about time I did an Audax. The notion had been floating around for a while but I was either not ready or there was not one suitably near enough for my first attempt. Well no more excuses, The Erit Lass 200k Audax from Musselburgh was coming up, so in went my entry.

Forget the fact that this was a AAA Audax. Forget the fact I hadn’t even done 100 miles in a single attempt this year. Forget the fact I would be doing it on a 4-week old bike. Forget the fact I have a shonky knee and have suffered from cramp on several occasions already this year. Ready or not, here it was.

I had set the alarm for 05:30 but the butterflies had me restless well before that. It was still dark but I was up and ready to go by 06:20 and made it to Musselburgh in plenty time to collect my first Brevit Card and leg it to Tesco for a final loo stop. It was overcast but that suited me fine.

(the bike is ready, but am I?)





Once the riders started gathering outside the Brunton Theatre the nerves were starting to jangle, though I knew these would dissipate once I started riding. I idly chatted to a couple of guys prior to the start, but everyone looked pretty handy so I reckoned I was in for a lonely day.

(ready for the Grand Depart!)





I wasn’t surprised then when the pace off the front was more than I could handle, so dropping back I decided that leg preservation was better than point scoring – this was going to be a long day and I had both time and a body to manage.

Out through Aberlady and Gullane the group quickly disappeared, except for a couple of guys off in the distance – I knew the road out to North Berwick anyway and reached the first checkpoint in just under an hour. Martyn the organiser was sure I wasn’t last on the road so I was quickly off again towards Haddington. Outside North Berwick a chap drew alongside me and we chatted for a bit, which made the drag out to and past Athelstaneford pass mercifully quickly.

By Haddington I was on my own again and almost got caught out following an older gent with Brooks, Carradice and Handlebar Bag (MUST be an Audaxer!!) until my Garmin started bleeping “Off Course” – I scolded myself for blindly following someone. Back on course again the 2 guys I’d seen earlier were back in front of me, and a bit further up the road they stopped and we had a wee chat about the next bit of the route. One even asked what a Fingerpost was – I mean, who doesn’t know that?!? 

We were onto narrow roads now and down to a Ford which we had been warned was slippery, I opted to take the bridge but this meant a 50-yard walk up the steep hill on the other side – I figured there may be more walking to come. At 60k Martyn was waiting with a food stop which was really welcome, Irn Bru and Snowballs were dutifully demolished.

(the break of Champions!)





The route then took us down to and along the busy A7 for a few k’s and over the new Borders railway line – a number of people had gathered as a steam train was heading up as we were heading down. Bizarrely a former work colleague was at the side of the road as I flew past and the look on his face when I shouted “_Alright Tony!_” was priceless.

Turning off the A7 the road climbed up again and took us along a valley then down towards Innerleithen. A stiff headwind being funnelled by the glen was not making this road any easier, though I again caught up with my 2 chums (I suspect they were deliberately waiting on me) and we traversed the route down past the Innerleithen golf course and into the town for a welcome café stop and our 2nd Control, just under the 100k point. I was pleased to see a collection of Audax bikes outside the stop, as it meant I wasn’t too far behind some of the other riders.

In the café introductions were made to my now 2 mates Brian and Ian, rolls were ordered and we were joined by another rider called Martin who reckoned he was the last man out on the course, which fired me into action and I was raring to go again. Off we headed down the A72 before turning North at Thorneylee towards Stow, which gave us some more climbing to do. I was mostly alone again at this stage but just pacing myself as I knew what was coming at Stow, a steep climb out the village.

Sure enough when I got there another Audaxer was steeling himself at the bottom for the 15% climb, and we had the temptation of the new Stow railway station sitting at the bottom of the hill as a bailout – I decided just to grind it out as this would test my legs to the max. My fellow Audaxer was making lots of grunting and swearing noises behind me which made me laugh on the climb, and I was pleased to make it to the top without stopping or any adverse effect on my legs.

It is weird what you will do to amuse yourself when you are on your own on a bike, normally I have a song in my head repeating over and over and today was no exception, but I was also doing other stuff to keep myself entertained like “_Mooing_” at cows, “_Baaing_” at sheep, and shouting “_ESCAPEEEEEEEEEEE_!!!” when an appropriate Motorhome goes past (it’s a family holiday-trip game).

Over the moor and a long decent took us into Lauder, where I was flagged down on the High Street by Brian and Ian for another café stop – cake this time. Brian was talking about an 8:30pm finish which was a lot later than I had assumed, but he knew how much climbing we still had to do.

Off again the road was “lumpy” and seemingly never-ending but we eventually made it to Duns and our final Control at the 152k point at around 5pm. The guys all opted for chips but I really didn’t want a full stomach so went for some chocolate instead. The kids in Duns Square eyed us with amusement for a moment, before carrying on with booting their rugby ball towards the parked cars – must be a Borders thing…

(the lads with their chips)





The 4 of us left Duns with a silent agreement that we would finish together – I was feeling good and with only 50k to go I reckoned no matter how bad it was we were on the last leg. A long climb out of Duns took us towards Longformacus, though it seemed to take an age to get there and by this time the group had fractured – occasionally glancing round I could spot figures behind me so knew it wouldn’t be long until I was surpassed. Through Longformacus the only sign post was for Gifford 13 miles away, so this had to be where the bulk of the climbing would be, and I wasn’t to be disappointed. The route took us up over the Lammermuirs, which were just a series of climbs, false summits, short descents followed by more climbs – it went on and on with nothing but desolate, empty moors for company.

I could occasionally hear voices behind me and after about the 5th climb to another false summit I started to feel a bit light-headed so decided to stop, eat and let the guys catch up. At this point I was in danger of hitting the wall, though my legs felt ok and really what were my options? No point turning back, so onwards it was – all I had to do was keep pedalling. After about 5 minutes of eating and drinking I felt better and with no sign of my chums I headed off again. Seeing power lines marching across the top of the moor gave me hope that I was nearer to civilisation and at the next summit the Forth Estuary and Fife hove into view in the distance – I’d done it! I wasn’t done by any matter but I could see the finish and was convinced it would be downhill from here.

(the view over the Forth to Fife, and the road to the finish!)





My joy was short-lived as joining onto the B6355 a 17% sign appeared – “_WTF – where did this come from?!?_” It was only by the next turn I realised it was a DOWNHILL, and the joy returned. Some light rain made a quick appearance but this was a celebratory champagne spray rather than a soaking.

Finally passing through Gifford at 7pm the road sign advised 10 miles to Tranent, and I estimated around an additional 5 miles to the finish – could I sneak in before 8pm AND finish in under 10 hours? I set myself the target. Hitting 200k was another milestone met with a loud “_WOO-HOOOOO!!!_” and all the aches and pains were melting away, though getting caught in the lights through Tranent made me convinced I wouldn’t reach my target.

I was giving it full beans and as it was now dark I thankfully couldn’t see the clock ticking towards 8pm – reaching Musselburgh High Street the lights all started to turn green, just for me! I raced over the bridge looking for the finish and pulled up hitting the stop button on the Garmin – 7:59pm!!

Happy, Happy, Happy.

Martyn was waiting for me in the hall and instantly I was presented with soup, coffee and a Macaroni Pie – they were all piping hot and I was burning my tongue not knowing which one to eat first, chattering away to Martyn about the ride even though he’d probably heard it all a million times before. Soon after the 3 other guys arrived having finished together – I did feel a pang of guilt about riding off on my own but had been convinced they would catch me at some point before the end. Thankfully there didn’t seem to be any hard-feelings, and we all congratulated each other on completing a tough, tough ride.

(the all important card)





All in all it was a well organised event, with some great company, I hadn't got cramp, the bike had performed well and it was a route to rival anything else I’ve done. Will I do another? Who knows…


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2015)

Well done, not an easy route.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2015)

I said it before.. but will say it again. Well done. Great stuff.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2015)




----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2015)

@Fubar !

You choose one of the harder Ecosse Audaxes as a starter ... and nail it ! Lots of classic audax comments there too.

LEL is calling ...


----------



## Rasmus (21 Sep 2015)

It would appear that the official timekeeper does not agree with your claim to have completed the ride in less than 12 hours. Better luck next time...



(seriously, though, good job )


----------



## edindave (21 Sep 2015)

The false summits on the road from Duns are never-ending 

It must have been entertaining going down the steep side of Redstone Rigg in twilight 

Well done!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

Great write up! Well done.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Sep 2015)

Now what?

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-107/


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Rasmus said:


> It would appear that the official timekeeper does not agree with your claim to have completed the ride in less than 12 hours. Better luck next time...
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, though, good job )



Took a minute to walk into the hall


----------



## Booyaa (21 Sep 2015)

Good man. Grew up in Musselburgh and my grandparents lived in the flat (sheltered housing) in the background of your first picture.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> The false summits on the road from Duns are never-ending
> 
> It must have been entertaining going down the steep side of Redstone Rigg in twilight
> 
> Well done!



Despite the photo it was still quite light (though cars did have their lights on), TBH I took it steady down that bit.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Now what?
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-107/



I'm guessing without looking those are Ride of the Valkeries and Long Dark Teatime of the Soul (both of which were mentioned to me on Sunday)?


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Now what?
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-107/



Got one right - only 2000m of climbing at the end of October!!


----------



## mcshroom (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> I'm guessing without looking those are Ride of the Valkeries and Long Dark Teatime of the Soul (both of which were mentioned to me on Sunday)?


Not quite. It's the Etal-u-Can 200 and the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. The Ride of the Valkaries is a 100 the day after Etal-u-Can. 

I think I'll be at the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. As you know I'm busy for the Etal-u-Can weekend. Have I mentioned I'm off touring on Saturday?


----------



## edindave (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Despite the photo it was still quite light (though cars did have their lights on), *TBH I took it steady down that bit*.



I *brake* it steady as well, by which I mean I usually worry that a brake cable is going to snap!


----------



## edindave (21 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Not quite. It's the Etal-u-Can 200 and the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. The Ride of the Valkaries is a 100 the day after Etal-u-Can.
> 
> I think I'll be at the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. As you know I'm busy for the Etal-u-Can weekend. Have I mentioned I'm off touring on Saturday?



I can't make any of them and am insanely jealous. Sponsored by Ronald McDonald I presume . None of this Macaroni pie nonsense!


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Sep 2015)

What you need to do now is this: 
http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/SSN04/
You know it makes sense :-)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Sep 2015)

What a man @Fubar you even took time to take pictures! You know you might have finished in 9.45 hours without taking the snaps?


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Not quite. It's the Etal-u-Can 200 and the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. The Ride of the Valkaries is a 100 the day after Etal-u-Can.
> 
> I think I'll be at the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. As you know I'm busy for the Etal-u-Can weekend. Have I mentioned I'm off touring on Saturday?



You might have mentioned it, once or twice...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> What you need to do now is this:
> http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/SSN04/
> You know it makes sense :-)



14 hours? Piece o' p1ss...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What a man @Fubar you even took time to take pictures! You know you might have finished in 9.45 hours without taking the snaps?



I meant to take one at every food stop, but was too busy eating.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Sep 2015)

No doubt a few might have thought 'all the gear no idea' when they saw your new bike, but you soon showed them you know what you are about.

Proper job, well done.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> No doubt a few might have thought 'all the gear no idea' when they saw your new bike, but you soon showed them you know what you are about.
> 
> Proper job, well done.



I suspected as much, esp in club gear as well - TBH I showed no-one anything except myself!


----------



## Telemark (21 Sep 2015)

Need to edit your signature now, don't you, Mr Fu? 
Thanks for taking the time to write it all up (and for stopping to take pictures )

T


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> I suspected as much, esp in club gear as well - TBH I showed no-one anything except myself!



The experienced audaxers on here - not me - gave you enough benefit of their experience to enable you to be properly prepared.

You also appear to have paced yourself well - getting around as fast as your fitness allowed without blowing up.

It is only a long bike ride, but it's also an audax one and you rode it as such.

I regard that as a good debut, and certainly something to take forward should you decide to do more audaxes.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> 14 hours? Piece o' p1ss...



Quite! You have 40 minutes longer and it's only an extra 1,500m of climbing :-)


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> Quite! You have 40 minutes longer and it's only an extra 1,500m of climbing :-)



Ah but are they serving Macaroni Pies?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Woo hoo  excellent write up, really well done.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Sep 2015)

It's a permanent, so 217km with 4,500m of ascent and bring your own pies ...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's a permanent, so 217km with 4,500m of ascent and bring your own pies ...



Of course - explains the £3 entry!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2015)

Excellent write up @Fubar well done on your achievement.


----------



## ACS (21 Sep 2015)

Some time distant I know and only a mere 100km; the Tour of East Lothian In Feb next year has the potential to test your metal.

Get the wrong day and this ride has all the elements associated with Napoleons retreat from Moscow and you get to go up the 'Rigg' in to a head wind what more could you wish for.


----------



## Simpleton (21 Sep 2015)

Very well done. As for what's next?

SR series, mille penines or the highlands route which are both in the summer. Rounded off by a lovely 1600k ride through Italy in the Miglia Italia. You may think that this is to much too soon? Nah, get riding, it's all good.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

ACS said:


> Some time distant I know and only a mere 100km; the Tour of East Lothian In Feb next year has the potential to test your metal.
> 
> Get the wrong day and this ride has all the elements associated with Napoleons retreat from Moscow and you get to go up the 'Rigg' in to a head wind what more could you wish for.



Looks a good ride, but certainly an "interesting" time of year.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

An Audax thread is Trending... Must be a slow news day.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Sep 2015)

I've just used the new feature to add a tag to a thread for the first time


----------



## Fubar (22 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've just used the new feature to add a tag to a thread for the first time



Who/what did you tag?!? Do tell.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Who/what did you tag?!? Do tell.


----------



## martint235 (22 Sep 2015)

Well done!!!

If you can write that much about a mere 200km event, there's a book in there for LEL and PBP!!!!


----------



## Fubar (22 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 104569



Ooo, I like it!


----------



## Fubar (22 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> Well done!!!
> 
> If you can write that much about a mere 200km event, there's a book in there for LEL and PBP!!!!



Ha, I'm never one to use to use 10 words when 100 will do! (you may have noticed...)


----------



## Edwardoka (22 Sep 2015)

Well done Bertie, I always knew you had it in you.


----------



## PMarkey (23 Sep 2015)

Well you have got the first one under your belt well done  as for what next ? well their is talk of a little ride in Ireland next year  The Wild Atlantic Way Audax a refreshing jaunt of 2066km along Irelands west coast in I think 6 days 22 hours 


Paul


----------



## Fubar (23 Sep 2015)

PMarkey said:


> Well you have got the first one under your belt well done  as for what next ? well their is talk of a little ride in Ireland next year  The Wild Atlantic Way Audax a refreshing jaunt of 2066km along Irelands west coast in I think 6 days 22 hours
> 
> 
> Paul



200k, 2000k, not much difference! I'll, er, think about it...


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2015)

Just call that a cycle tour


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Sep 2015)

Just 200k !! 
 

Well done Fun Boy Fubar


----------



## 172traindriver (23 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Ok so for those of you who have been following THIS thread the background to this is well versed – for the poor souls who are uninitiated the story goes thus: I decided 6 weeks ago it was about time I did an Audax. The notion had been floating around for a while but I was either not ready or there was not one suitably near enough for my first attempt. Well no more excuses, The Erit Lass 200k Audax from Musselburgh was coming up, so in went my entry.
> 
> Forget the fact that this was a AAA Audax. Forget the fact I hadn’t even done 100 miles in a single attempt this year. Forget the fact I would be doing it on a 4-week old bike. Forget the fact I have a shonky knee and have suffered from cramp on several occasions already this year. Ready or not, here it was.
> 
> ...



Well done Mr Fu
Cracking write up


----------



## Rasmus (6 Feb 2016)

@Fubar now cross-posting with print media! The full meaning of the fingerpost remark likely lost on a wider audience


----------



## Col5632 (8 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> @Fubar now cross-posting with print media! The full meaning of the fingerpost remark likely lost on a wider audience
> 
> View attachment 118124



Been all over facebook


----------



## Rasmus (9 Feb 2016)

Col5632 said:


> Been all over facebook


I fail to see the relevance


----------



## Col5632 (9 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> I fail to see the relevance



I'm just saying you are a bit behind


----------

